# Safer Injecting



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2010)

*INTRODUCTION TO SAFER INJECTING*

While injecting illicit drugs gives the greatest rush and most intense high, it is also by far the riskiest way to take drugs. This information is strictly for users who insist on injecting their drugs.

There will always be much less risk of overdose, infections and health problems with alternatives to injecting, such as smoking, snorting, shafting and swallowing. If you do insist on injecting, we recommend you follow this guide to minimize the chances of HIV, hepatitis C, dirty hits and vein problems.

*Your preparation area*

This should be a nice private area. Clean your preparation area, hands and spoon with soap or detergent in warm water. If the preparation area is very dirty, one alternative could be to lay down fresh sheets of newspaper.
Getting ready

Hopefully you have access to new fits, swabs, sterile or boiled water, filter and your own tourniquet. If you don't have access to warm soapy water, you can also swab your spoon, fingers and preparation area. Remember to only wipe once, in one direction only! Otherwise you just move nasties like bacteria around with the spoon. Then let the alcohol dry as it is the drying that kills the bacteria.

*Mixing up before injecting*

Don???t share any of your equipment with others, including your tourniquet. Now you are ready to draw some sterile or boiled water into your fit. Put this water on the spoon with your mix. Remember to swab the implement you use to mix with. Take the filter that came in your sharps kit and place it in the spoon. The ideal is a wheel filter, especially if you are injecting pills.

*Should you heat your mix?*

Some users still heat their mix before injection, although there a few health issues and it is simply better to avoid heating your mix.

Why do people do it? Usually it is to help dissolve the mix. But if it isn???t dissolving properly without heat, then it shouldn???t really be going into your body! Some users think heating the mix will kill bacteria, but you actually need to boil them for five minutes at high temperature to kill most of them, something you don???t want to do to your mix!

So why is heating your mix bad for you? Heating your mix helps to dissolve impurities in your mix so that they can do more harm to your body. If you are injecting pills, heat will melt the wax which may reform inside your veins. Also, a heated mix can do extra damage to your veins.

Your options? If your mix doesn???t dissolve well, then filter it through a 0.2 micron wheel filter and inject away. Otherwise, consider alternatives to injecting such as swallowing the mix, or shafting it. Shafting means taking the needle off the syringe and putting the mix up your arse. Unlike swallowing, it can give a fairly good rush as the anus is lined with many blood vessels to absorb the drug rapidly.

*Injection*

Draw the mix into your fit and remove any air bubbles by flicking the barrel with the needle pointed upwards. At the same time, gently push the plunger to expel any air.

Wipe across your injection site once with a clean swab, then place your tourniquet on above the injection site. Remember not to overtighten or leave it on for too long.

Make sure the needle???s hole is facing upward then ease the needle into the vein at a gentle 30 degree angle. Make sure the needle is going in the same direction as the blood flow.

Pull the plunger back a little (???jack back???) to see if you are in the vein. Blood should appear in the barrel of the syringe if you have.

*Finishing up after injecting*

Take the tourniquet off and gently press the plunger. If it hurts or there is pressure against the plunger, stop immediately as you have missed the vein or possibly gone through the vein completely.

Once done, remove the fit and keep a clean tissue or cotton wool against the injection site for as long as possible, to prevent bleeding. Don't use a swab, as alcohol prevents the blood from clotting.

Dispose of injecting gear using your sharps bin.

*Some common injection myths*

Don't lick the needle tip. You might save a tiny part of your shot but pick up heaps of bacteria that could really mess you up. If injecting heroin, you hardly save anything as the stomach breaks most of it down anyway.

Don't lick the injection site. Your saliva will not clean the site, but only lay down a heap of bacteria that may get into your bloodstream. Use swabs!

Don't flush. ???Flushing,??? ???booting,??? and ???kicking??? are terms which refer to drawing blood back into the syringe after injection, in an attempt to ensure that no drugs are wasted by being left in the hub of the syringe. The tiny amount you might save has to be weighed against the extra damage to the vein it can cause.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2010)

*SHOOTING CLEAN?*

A guide to avoiding infections when injecting

Re-using a filter? Touching your spike with your fingers? Sipping the water out of the cup you’re going to use to draw up from? Licking the end of your spike before a hit?

What occurs between you picking up that gear and then putting the spike in your vein, is a lot of idiosyncratic practices and habits picked up over an injecting career. A closer look usually tells us there’s a few ingrained habits that could prove to be dodgy, to down right dangerous!

We all know how important good hygiene is for injectors in the prevention of blood-borne viruses like HIV, hepatitis C or B – use your own or sterile syringes for each and every hit, and the more recent, but just as important, message of never sharing any spoons, filters, water or tourniquets. All these continue to play a critical part in a hygienic injecting regimen and will, if ritually adhered to, offer you protection against blood-borne viruses (but don’t forget the condoms). So what about other infections and bacteria? How susceptible are injectors to these?

*BUT BEFORE WE START...*

The answers seem to lie in your injecting routine and, to some extent, how hygienic your dealers are when they’re fiddling around with the powder that is soon to be in your spoon. What occurs between you picking up that gear and then putting the spike in your vein, is a lot of idiosyncratic practices – habits picked up over an injecting career.

Like, for example: licking the end of your spike before a hit, re-using a filter, sipping the water out of the cup you’re going to use draw up from, touching your spike with your fingers – all these seemingly small details carry risks of some pretty unpleasant bacteria entering your bloodstream or skin tissue. Long ingrained habits can be hard to break, but they are just that – habits and so they can be broken. If you can replace just one unhygienic practice with a safer one, you will be reducing your chances of experiencing future infections or complications – complications that can end up life-threatening, and that’s gotta be worth a change.

It may sound a bit cliché: but taking a bit of extra care whenever you can, will be protecting your health now and for the future. And since newer injectors pick up injecting practices from other injectors, it’s up to all of us to try and pass on safer injecting techniques (but don’t ever encourage anyone to start injecting!).

*How do bacteria affect injectors?*

It seems that you carry slightly more risk of getting certain infections if you inject street drugs IM (intramuscularly) or under the skin (subcutaneously). Bacteria entering your body this way can cause skin or soft tissue abscesses, for example, from bugs like staphylococcus that normally live happily on the skin’s surface; streptycoccus - within in your mouth and throat, to the sorts that can be picked up from your drugs such as Clostridium.

Clostridium is a bacterium that some readers may of heard of already through the terrible infections and deaths that occurred over the last couple of years to a small number of injectors [in the UK - ed.].

Bacteria, when given the chance to enter your bloodstream through your veins, can travel to your heart (causing endocarditis) joints and bones (septic arthritis) and osteomyelitis (a bacteria infection of the bone and bone marrow), or induce other infections like septic thrombophlebitis, septicemia blood poisoning), meningitis, cellulitis (when bacteria infect deeper levels of the skin), brain abscesses and less commonly, tetanus and even malaria!

While the boiling up of a hit of heroin does appear to reduce or kill certain bacteria, those who hit up cocaine, speed, ketamine, pills etc. and use no heat at all when mixing up, are often at greater risk. The practice of repeated injections during a long coke session for example, can often mean that water, filters and spoons are all left out on the table for hours at a time – increasing the chances of bacteria entering your mix, your skin, and your bloodstream.

But from our experience and research, all injectors are vulnerable, and all must take extra care when using their drugs IV. While it’s not a good idea to keep any hit mixed up for later, the reality is we all do it sometimes.

If you’ve got to keep a hit for later, it’s much safer to keep it in its powder form rather than mixed up with liquid. If you must, then keep any saved hits, filters, dex wash-outs, etc in the fridge. And not for more than 8 to 12 hours at an absolute maximum.

Anyone who has any sort of infected sore on the skin i.e. abscesses, cellulitis, wounds, even infected pimples etc, must be EXTREMELY CAREFUL AND HYGIENIC when shooting up and should absolutely avoid injecting anywhere near the infected area. It doesn’t take much for the bacteria involved to get on your fingers (especially if your a `picker or squeezer’) and travel to your injecting site, particularly when one must feel for a vein.

Never lick, or cough over, your injecting site/equipment either as a spray of bacteria is really bad news! Powder dealers - take note!

*INFECTION CONTROL*

There are three main ways to pick up infections associated from injecting drugs. They are the air, skin and blood.
Skin

The skin is a common source of bacteria and viruses responsible for intravenous associated infection. Any bacteria found on the skin are usually referred to as resident or transient. Resident bacteria are those that are usually present on the skin, being relatively constant on each individual. They adhere tightly to the skin and as mentioned usually include Staphlococcus albus as well as diphtheroids and bacillus species. And since not all bacteria are removed by scrubbing, one must take par*ticular care not to touch any of your injecting equipment — sterile or otherwise — with grubby fingers.

Transient flora is loosely attached to the skin and is composed of bacteria which have been picked up by you from your environment, and it varies from day to day in its quantity and quality. There isn’t that much of it on clean protected skin, but there can be loads of it on greasy, dirty exposed areas of the body. It is here that handwashing before a hit becomes essential to avoid transferring germs to your injection site or to your equipment.
Air

While the actual number of ‘microbes’ per foot on skin varies whenever an infection is present, bacteria also escape in body discharges, contaminating clothing, bed*ding, dressings etc. If you have an infec*tion on your body, any sort of activity such as throwing off your shirt, bed making etc, sends bacteria flying into the air – particles of lint and pus and dried skin! These contaminants can then find easy access to unprotected intravenous fluids. For example, a water filled glass that you use to draw water from for injecting is left open to the air – and any bacteria that has just flown off someone’s bandages can find it’s way in.

This also goes for spoons and filters. In order to avoid contamination, dispose of all the equip*ment you use after your hit. And if you have another one soon after? Well, get yourself clean equipment! The alternative of course, is to have a pack of sterile syringes, water ampoules and a regularly cleaned spoon etc. (Note - never use a silver spoon because Of silver tarnish). Try and cover your water container with a clean lid, but only if you have no other way to get more fresh water.
Blood

As we know all too well, blood can harbour potentially dangerous viruses. The hepatitis virus, as well HIV, is a testament to that. As such, it is crucial to wash your hands before and after each hit to ensure you don’t transmit or pick up often minute blood particles unseen to the eye that have been left behind, to be picked up by another person.

lt doesn’t matter what you inject, it is essential for injectors to keep themselves healthy. Groin injectors need to pay particular attention to keeping their site clean, and always take care to wash regularly if you inject here as any infec*tion has the potential to be extremely serious. Those who use in their feet or legs, must also take particular care to keep their sites clean as all are areas that regularly get exposed to a variety of germs that can easily gain access to your bloodstream after being pushed in on the end of a spike.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2010)

*YOUR GUIDE TO BACTERIA*

or 'thanks for the free accommodation'

From babyhood through to your death, your body is a breeding ground for over 200 species of bacteria. A large percentage of bacteria, enjoy free accommodation on that two square metres of covering you’ve got – your skin. They usually aren’t bad guys, unless they find a way to get into your bloodstream.

*Bacteria love needles!*

Enter the needle! With anywhere between hundreds to thousands of bacteria on each square cm of skin, you simply can’t stop them getting in each time you inject. But your body has natural defences to kill them in the blood stream, and it usually can cope with a small number of bacteria. Let's meet one of the most common ones that cause problems for injecting drug users...

*Staphylococcus epidermidis*

Steve (not his real name) is a Staphylococcus epidermidis. Steve is into the asexual lifestyle, enjoys life on the skin, but keen to thumb a lift on your fit, then relocate to your heart valves and wreak havoc.

*How to use swabs properly*

Every time you swab, it kills most of the bacteria off. So the few that make it in on your fit hopefully will get killed off by your immune system. It is the actual drying of the alcohol that kills bacteria, and why smart users only wipe the swab once, and in one direction only.

Lucky for some bacteria, some users keep scrubbing away, or moving the swab in circles. This only moves the bacteria around on your skin and leaves more of them to get inside you. Even worse is if you don’t swab at all – then it’s party time for bacteria.

Cousins of those bacteria on the skin like to hang out in water. The only way to guarantee your water is clean is using the ampoules that come from your needle & syringe outlet, or boiling tap water for five minutes. Tap water will have some bacteria in it, but it is still actually better than bottled water from your supermarket.
Bacteria are everywhere

They are on your fingers, tourniquet and drug preparation area. Warm soapy water is great for getting rid of most bacteria. It doesn’t kill them, but counteracts the oily surfaces that allow bacteria to stick around. Let's meet another type of bacterium that lives on your skin.

*Corynebacterium and micrococcus*

Corrie (not her real name)is a corynebacterium. Corrie likes skin-to-skin contact, but really gets off on causing skin infections or heart valve damage via needles.

Mick (not his real name) is a micrococcus. He is another skin-dweller, pretty much harmless unless his landlord’s immune system is in really bad shape ie. HIV or AIDS
Bacteria in your mix

There is often an army of bacteria in your drug too, because it isn’t manufactured in sterile conditions.The best way to stop them getting into you is to use a 0.2 micron wheel filter, which is fine enough to strain them out. But remember not to reuse it – bacteria can start growing in the filter within a few hours, and you can’t kill them by freezing either - they just go to sleep.
Think about alternatives to injecting

Your best defence is simply to find safer ways to get your drug into you. Injecting is the riskiest way because it bypasses your body’s best defence — your skin. Have a try at snorting, smoking, swallowing or shafting, whichever technique works for your drug!
Not all bacteria are evil

Bacteria are seriously bad critters when it comes to injecting, but they do some pretty useful stuff too. They help to break down milk into cheese or yoghurt, so bacteria shit can not only taste good, but be good for you. Other types live in our intestines and help break food down for us, although this also leads to some nasty farts as well.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2010)

*ABSCESSES & INJECTING*

Abscesses are something most of us have encountered before and they can be excruciatingly painful. Sympathetic medical care can be hard to come by for many of us, and so some people resort to treating themselves. This can lead to some serious complications as the toxicity of an abscess can vary considerably. Here are a few things to remember when it comes to getting to grips with an abscess.

*Sterile abscess*

Abscesses present themselves as raised lumps on the skin and can either be sterile or infected. A sterile abscess is caused by injecting either an irritating or insoluble substance into a vein, particularly if you miss. They may develop slowly and do not usually show signs of heat, although there may be a touch of redness. They feel like solid nodules under the skin and are not sore to the touch. Don’t try to squeeze it as it will usually go away in its own time, although it may take quite a while. Avoid injecting at that spot until it clears up.

*Infected abscess*

An infected abscess, on the other hand, is a different story. This is caused by either using non-sterile injecting equipment, or by bacteria in your mix that the body cannot fight.

An infected abscess will soon come up as a swollen lump on, or near, the injection site. Appearing inflamed and red, they feel hot to the touch and soon become very painful. The abscess may come to a ‘head’ or ‘point’ and be filled with pus. It can be tempting to squeeze or burst it now - but DON’T! This will only spread the infection..

If you want to know what is inside your abscess, here’s a little insight. The abscess is actually a cavity under the skin, filled with many little ‘walls’ that contain the pus. The pus itself contains blood, white blood cells (for fighting infection), damaged or dead tissue, and bacteria. Some of these bacteria can still be ‘live’ which is why squeezing or poking about can easily spread the infection. Your body has made this cavity in an attempt to localise the infection so it won’t spread. An infected abscess won’t go away on it’s own, you really need to seek medical treatment.

*Treatment of an abscess*

In the early stages, you may be given antibiotics to clear it up. If a head has developed on the abscess, a doctor will lance it and drain out the pus if necessary. The resulting hole should be thoroughly cleaned out, using prescription-only agents, and then packed. This is done so the wound will heal from the bottom up, otherwise the skin will just close over the top, leaving bacteria inside and the whole thing will start over again. Antibiotics will usually be prescribed too.

You can go to the Accident & Emergency at the local hospital, your own doctor, or ask about non-judgmental doctors at any needle and syringe outlets in your region.

Will your methadone script be changed if you go to your clinic, doctor, or A&E with an abscess? They aren’t legally required to report you’ve been injecting ‘done, but there is the risk they might report you. Treatment must be obtained, so you may be better off just not mentioning you were injecting your ‘done.

Get advice and treatment — no matter what — because an untreated abscess can lead to septicaemia (blood poisoning), which can be fatal, cellulitis (a very painful infection of the surrounding tissue) and other complications. All this will put extra pressure on your immune system – not what you want if you are HIV or hep C positive. Really, you don’t have to end up with huge circular scars on your body.

*How to minimize your chances of getting an abscess*

Make a habit of washing your hands before and after your fix, and always use new equipment – sterile water, works, swabs etc. Always inject slowly and gently in the direction of the blood flow.

Use your filters whole (not torn into small pieces), or use surgical cotton wool – it is made up of fibres that won’t separate, unlike cotton wool, cigarette filters, tissue etc. Not only can loose fibres from these get trapped under the skin and cause an abscess, but they can also travel along your veins and cause blockages and infection in some seriously dangerous places, like your heart. This can be an extremely painful experience but fortunately, is not too common.

Use wheel filters, especially if you are shooting up pills. If any gear looks suspect to you, consider other ways of taking it such as snorting, smoking or swallowing. Don’t skin pop with suss gear.

Speed and coke are irritating to your veins, so if you can bear it, try smoking or snorting instead.

As the ‘drugs war’ rages on, the ricocheting effects continue to reverberate around the drug using community. Abscesses have become our battle scars. If you are concerned about your scars, there are camouflage creams available to conceal them – you can ask a doctor for referral.


*SOURCE FOR ARTICLES: http://www.saferinjecting.net*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2010)

??? 

I'm am really hoping that the majority of us on IM are not mainlining speed, heroin, etc.

Literally 10's of thousands of people are getting intramuscular injections everyday, without ill effect.  I do a intramuscular injection every week. If you need advice on how to do this safely, feel free to PM me.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

big bump,do it sticky!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ???
> 
> I'm am really hoping that the majority of us on IM are not mainlining speed, heroin, etc.
> 
> Literally 10's of thousands of people are getting intramuscular injections everyday, without ill effect.  I do a intramuscular injection every week. If you need advice on how to do this safely, feel free to PM me.



it does not matter what you inject (steroids or heroine) or if its an IM injection, intravenous injection, etc., the same safe/sterile techniques should be followed regardless.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

just use common sense. dont use same needle and syringe 2xs and if the needle hits the floor get another one. alchol pad your ass prior to shot wamo your clean.


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2010)

I shaft directly after replenishing my hormones and I use the same syringe.

I hope i'm not at risk for ass infection.


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

^^wat does that mean? you do a shot then fill up again and shoot again same needle?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 11, 2010)

unclem said:


> just use common sense. dont use same needle and syringe 2xs and if the needle hits the floor get another one. alchol pad your ass prior to shot wamo your clean.


 

If you are mixing multiple compounds is ok to use the same alcohol swab to clean more than 1 vial. I used to use a seperate swab for each vial but now I don't bother, is that fine?


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> If you are mixing multiple compounds is ok to use the same alcohol swab to clean more than 1 vial. I used to use a seperate swab for each vial but now I don't bother, is that fine?



Alcohol kills as it evaporates.

wipe in one direction, not circular. 

I don't see any problem with using the same swab for multiple vials.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 12, 2010)

reusing needles is not a good idea..avoid an unnecessary infection and always use a fresh needle!


----------



## ThisIsMrSmith (Sep 27, 2010)

I've never heard of shafting, does it really work? I mean, seriously ...


----------



## ThisIsMrSmith (Nov 6, 2010)

Btw, is it really necessary to pull out the plunger to see if I hit a vein or not? This freaks me out, I have to admit. I have never done it and still live to tell ... 

Any comments / stories to share on this issue?

Another thing I was wondering about, even as it does not really concern me (money issues). Do Growth Hormones really make you get more receptors = more muscles?

I was also told by my source that I can only take steroids for 3 months straight and then have at least a 2 month or better 3 month break.

Okay, I see, I have more questions than I thought, please let me know if I should repost these additional questions in other threads.

Thank you!

Mr. Smith


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2010)

Good info...


----------



## bjp76 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm thinking similarly to "ThisisMrSmith", that is, I"m reluctant to drawback the syringe once it's injected.  I've always injected w/out pulling back to check for blood and I'm still here and still getting positive results/affects from the IM administered AAS.  Once every few injections, there will be a trickle of blood after I remove the syringe which probably means I've hit a blood vessel.  What are the negative effects from this and am I still absorbing the substance as effectively as if I did not hit a vessel?


----------



## dianbolblueheart (Dec 2, 2010)

true true


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

its pretty damn simple, and jeez if poeple believe those myths you posted lmao


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*different thinking...*

although this thread starts out as an "illicit drug" thread, I am well aware that many members here are men past the age of 30, meaning they are legitimately able to be on hormone replacement the same as any woman can....
the stigma is still there, but the assumption that everyone that sticks themself is seeking a high is incorrect.  
I believe MANY people seeking to prolonge their youthfulness and their health seek hormone replacement both men and women.  Such treatments require injections, and YES it is always smart to use a new pin for each injection.  If you drop it on the floor, its dirty, throw it away...If you've used it before, throw it away, its dirty.   They are so cheap, it sensible to use a new one each time. 
*for anyone reading this, please don't judge people...that's what we have the feds for.  they assume anyone seeking hormone replacemnt is a bubbled up, juiced raging freak...and I personally don't believe that to be true.  
I think the most intelligent of people want to look good and feel good for as long as possible, and there is no crime in that.  
*cp is coming out with an even cheaper line of pins, so be on the lookout...


----------



## linus420 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why is it talking about injecting substances into veins??? arent steroids IM injections... good way to kill someone lmao


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 26, 2010)

some noob is gonna come here and shoot steroids into thier veins after reading this


----------



## smoothasdee (Dec 27, 2010)

i always got big bump in the area that i inj....i guess caouse im a newbe


----------



## amy12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Introduction to safer injucting:

Your preparation area:
This should be a nice private area. Clean your preparation area, hands and spoon with soap or detergent in warm water. If the preparation area is very dirty, one alternative could be to lay down fresh sheets of newspaper.

Getting ready:
Hopefully you have access to new fits, swabs, sterile or boiled water, filter and your own tourniquet. If you don't have access to warm soapy water, you can also swab your spoon, fingers and preparation area. Remember to only wipe once, in one direction only! Otherwise you just move nasties like bacteria around with the spoon. Then let the alcohol dry as it is the drying that kills the bacteria.

Mixing up before injecting:
Donâ??????t share any of your equipment with others, including your tourniquet. Now you are ready to draw some sterile or boiled water into your fit. Put this water on the spoon with your mix. Remember to swab the implement you use to mix with. Take the filter that came in your sharps kit and place it in the spoon. The ideal is a wheel filter, especially if you are injecting pills.

Should you heat your mix?
Some users still heat their mix before injection, although there a few health issues and it is simply better to avoid heating your mix.

Why do people do it? Usually it is to help dissolve the mix. But if it isnâ??????t dissolving properly without heat, then it shouldnâ??????t really be going into your body! Some users think heating the mix will kill bacteria, but you actually need to boil them for five minutes at high temperature to kill most of them, something you donâ??????t want to do to your mix!

So why is heating your mix bad for you? Heating your mix helps to dissolve impurities in your mix so that they can do more harm to your body. If you are injecting pills, heat will melt the wax which may reform inside your veins. Also, a heated mix can do extra damage to your veins.

Your options? If your mix doesnâ??????t dissolve well, then filter it through a 0.2 micron wheel filter and inject away. Otherwise, consider alternatives to injecting such as swallowing the mix, or shafting it. Shafting means taking the needle off the syringe and putting the mix up your arse. Unlike swallowing, it can give a fairly good rush as the anus is lined with many blood vessels to absorb the drug rapidly.

Injection:
Draw the mix into your fit and remove any air bubbles by flicking the barrel with the needle pointed upwards. At the same time, gently push the plunger to expel any air.

Wipe across your injection site once with a clean swab, then place your tourniquet on above the injection site. Remember not to overtighten or leave it on for too long.

Make sure the needleâ??????s hole is facing upward then ease the needle into the vein at a gentle 30 degree angle. Make sure the needle is going in the same direction as the blood flow.

Pull the plunger back a little (â?????jack backâ??????) to see if you are in the vein. Blood should appear in the barrel of the syringe if you have.

Finishing up after injecting:
Take the tourniquet off and gently press the plunger. If it hurts or there is pressure against the plunger, stop immediately as you have missed the vein or possibly gone through the vein completely.

Once done, remove the fit and keep a clean tissue or cotton wool against the injection site for as long as possible, to prevent bleeding. Don't use a swab, as alcohol prevents the blood from clotting.

Dispose of injecting gear using your sharps bin.

Some common injection myths:

Don't lick the needle tip. You might save a tiny part of your shot but pick up heaps of bacteria that could really mess you up. If injecting heroin, you hardly save anything as the stomach breaks most of it down anyway.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 30, 2010)

ive been using 1'2inch needles and have alot of 1inch are the 1 inch to short i usually inject in the gluet?? thanks for input


----------



## Cal0777 (Jan 2, 2011)

I found this site the other day, being new to the whole pinning thing I myself found it very useful, hope it will help others as well.  

How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures, Sterile Needles


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

Prince, thank you so much for this particular topic.  I wish to ask the board if you or anyone is familiar with mesotherapy, spot reduction?


----------



## brian lee (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!!!  SUPER POST!!!!
Very informative, and a  great public service.
Great job.
Thank you


----------



## gorilla21 (Feb 15, 2011)

whats up with this thread, im a noob and i really have no say so but I cant understand why this thread about shooting illicit drugs into your veins is even on a BODYBUILDING forum. Someone with no common sense is gonna come on here and think he should shoot steroids into his veins............can someone explain this to me.   Im not trying to diss your thread at all ,im just a little confused what do you guys plan on shooting??


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 16, 2011)

gorilla21 said:


> whats up with this thread, im a noob and i really have no say so but I cant understand why this thread about shooting illicit drugs into your veins is even on a BODYBUILDING forum. Someone with no common sense is gonna come on here and think he should shoot steroids into his veins............can someone explain this to me.   Im not trying to diss your thread at all ,im just a little confused what do you guys plan on shooting??



I agree 100% and well said too.


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

wow this is an amazing post. great information and videos.


----------



## Pretty914 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice info,  sill  iffy as to what to use


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 11, 2011)

ThisIsMrSmith said:


> Btw, is it really necessary to pull out the plunger to see if I hit a vein or not? This freaks me out, I have to admit. I have never done it and still live to tell ...
> 
> Any comments / stories to share on this issue?
> 
> ...


On the asperating thing....pullung the plunger back...it used to freak me out to and I nevernever did it untill I knicked a vein...u will know when this happins...for me it caused shortness of breath and severe caughing..I thught I would die..I began sweating heavilly and it lasted 5-10 minuts it was scary ever since I always pull back and check for blood


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

Great info for the new guys. Hopefully this will help cut down some of the bad techniques.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 18, 2011)

gorilla21 said:


> whats up with this thread, im a noob and i really have no say so but I cant understand why this thread about shooting illicit drugs into your veins is even on a BODYBUILDING forum. Someone with no common sense is gonna come on here and think he should shoot steroids into his veins............can someone explain this to me. Im not trying to diss your thread at all ,im just a little confused what do you guys plan on shooting??


 I have no idea why Amy added the heroin shooting post... I doubt too many BB's use heroin.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 18, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> On the asperating thing....pullung the plunger back...it used to freak me out to and I nevernever did it untill I knicked a vein...u will know when this happins...for me it caused shortness of breath and severe caughing..I thught I would die..I began sweating heavilly and it lasted 5-10 minuts it was scary ever since I always pull back and check for blood


 even when aspirating and checking for blood, the needle can still shift into a vein. as for the coughing, sweating etc... not a big deal it happens and its not a big threat.


----------



## Justinbro (May 2, 2011)

I agree with the other members some new guy or not so fluent in English might follow the IV instructions for the IM injections and get killed.

Also wanted to add after some painful experience with over dosed ugl blends I strongly suggest baking with a needle in the top at 230 for 30 minutes and drawing with a filter needle. I'm also going to mix half and half the overdosed blend with an underdosed test to get closer to 250mg/ml which seems to be the safe limit to prevent crystalization which is another problem besides BA and sterility.


----------



## xaxis1969 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh man, I been using circular motion with the cotton/alcohol swab this whole time


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, tons of info!


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

^


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 23, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> I agree with the other members some new guy or not so fluent in English might follow the IV instructions for the IM injections and get killed.
> 
> Also wanted to add after some painful experience with over dosed ugl blends I strongly suggest baking with a needle in the top at 230 for 30 minutes and drawing with a filter needle. I'm also going to mix half and half the overdosed blend with an underdosed test to get closer to 250mg/ml which seems to be the safe limit to prevent crystalization which is another problem besides BA and sterility.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-body/132444-available-monday-6-20-a-2.html


----------



## S_walker (Jul 1, 2011)

Great post! I'm glad I searched for "aspirate" before starting a new thread. I've never done this and now more confident about not doing so... Thanks Prince


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## rayb (Aug 2, 2011)

Good info.!


----------



## delcapone (Aug 4, 2011)

good read, ive been hittin my glutes and delts for years , startin to build scar tissue, i heard alot of stories about hittin nerves and such that im a little scared to hit my quads, seems like a sensative area too, is it painful in the quads?


----------



## meow (Aug 5, 2011)

Good thread.. although im not too sure about the iv procedure for aas


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but this has been one of the most information sites i've seen for all injections. Pec, Bi, glute, quad, delt, tri are all shown. 

How to inject steroids


----------



## fitter420 (Sep 8, 2011)

Could someone give me a good pin wewebsite. The main thing for me is discreet packaging and leur-lock style.
I know its an easy google search but I just have to make sure it is a wrapped box.
I live in a condo complex where bigger packages are just put in the vestibule next to mailboxes for all my nosy neighbors to see.
Thanks in advance
fitter420


----------



## acellular (Sep 24, 2011)

Today when i aspirated i got blood into the syringe so i quickly pulled it out and moved it to another location. I aspirated again and was g2g so i just pushed it in. If you pull back and get some blood you don't have to throw away the medicine do you? Is it o.k. that i still used the juice with a little blood in it?


----------



## chemari (Sep 24, 2011)

acellular said:


> Today when i aspirated i got blood into the syringe so i quickly pulled it out and moved it to another location. I aspirated again and was g2g so i just pushed it in. If you pull back and get some blood you don't have to throw away the medicine do you? Is it o.k. that i still used the juice with a little blood in it?


 
It's OK. It's your own blood, so don't worry.


----------



## smoothasdee (Sep 26, 2011)

i remember feeling like that one time...scary shit but went away in 10 min....happen 2x before i realized i was injecting a little off....


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 26, 2011)

*Would you agree with this post below?*

*    If not, could you elaborate why or what changes you would perform?

HOW TO GIVE YOURSELF INTRAMUSCULAR INJECTIONS

Steps:

1. Wash your hands well with soap and water. Gather the supplies you need and place them on a clean, dry surface.

NOTE: If your syringe is already drawn up, skip steps 2-7.

2. Screw a needle on the syringe hub unless your syringe comes with a needle already attached.

3. Vial: Flip off the plastic top. Use an alcohol swab and wipe that area well using outward circular motion for 10 seconds.

4. Remove the needle cover. To draw air into the syringe, pull the plunger back to the correct volume, ______ cc (ml).

5. Insert the needle straight into the vial through the rubber top. Inject air into the bottle by pushing down on the plunger.
6. Using one hand, turn the vial with the syringe upside down. Be sure the needle is in the bottle and below the fluid level. Draw back the plunger to the correct mark, _____ ml. 
7. Check for air bubbles in the syringe. Bubbles can be removed by flicking the syringe with your finger.

If the air bubble is at the top of the syringe, push gently on the plunger so the air goes back to the bottle. Before removing the needle, be sure you have the proper amount in the syringe.

8. Remove the needle from the vial. It is OK to put the cover on the needle for a short time. Be very careful not to stick yourself. Never place the syringe with uncovered needle on the surface you are working on.

9. Ampule


Hold ampule upright, tap upper end lightly until all the medicine moves to the lower end of the ampule.
Wrap alcohol wipe around the neck of the ampule, snap the neck away from you.
Put the top and alcohol wipe in the Sharps container.
Insert needle into the medicine and keep the needle below the fluid level while withdrawing the proper amount.
Check for bubbles by taking the needle out of the ampule, turn the syringe so the needle is facing up, so bubbles flow to the top of the syringe.
Pull back on the plunger slightly to pull any medicine in the needle into the syringe, and then push gently on the plunger until all air leaves the syringe.
Check for correct volume in the syringe.
Note: You should not inject more than 3 mL at one site. If the amount is more than 3 mL, then divide the drug solution into two equal volumes and inject at two different sites. For example, your dose is 5 mL. Use 2 syringes with 2.5 mL in each one and inject the medicine at 2 different sites.
* 
*Now, You are Ready to Inject*

Intramuscular injections are given into a muscle. To give yourself an injection you will use your thigh.

10. Use the middle outer part of the thigh to inject. These best area is one hand length below the hip and one hand length above the knee. Use a 20-22 gauge, 1-1½ needle. See the shaded area on the figure.

11. Clean the skin area to be injected with an alcohol swab, unless otherwise instructed by your health care provider. Clean an area 2 inches in diameter. Use firm circular motions while moving outward from the injection site. Let the area dry for 20 seconds.

12. Remove the needle cover. Never touch the needle.

13. Spread the skin at the site between your thumb and index finger using your left hand if you are right-handed or your right hand if you are left-handed (non dominant hand). It will be helpful if you have an alcohol swab or clean gauze ready to cover the site once you have pulled the needle out.
14. With your dominant hand, hold the syringe like a dart at a 90° angle to the site.

15. Insert the needle straight into the skin with a quick firm motion.

16. Supporting the syringe with your nondominant hand, pull the plunger slightly with your dominant hand to check for blood unless your health care provider has told you this step is not needed. If blood is seen in the syringe, do not inject the medicine and take the syringe out and throw it away in a Sharps container. Put gently pressure on the site with the alcohol wipe or gauze for 30 seconds. You can massage gently. Start over with steps 2-9 to draw up a new dose of medicine and inject at a new site.

17. If there is no blood, inject the medicine slowly until the syringe is empty.

18. Take the needle out quickly, at the angle in which it was injected.

19. Place an alcohol swab or gauze at the injection site and put pressure on the site for 30 seconds to 1 minute.

20. Throw away the needle and syringe in the Sharps container. Do not recap the needle!

21. Do not give yourself an injection in the same place every time. You may want to use your left thigh one time and your right thigh the next. It may be helpful to write down the site where you gave your last injection and the date. This way you can make sure you always use a different site.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 6, 2011)

I started drawing with a filter needle and it seems like the gear is stronger when I draw without the filter. Anyone know if the filter traps some of the hormone?


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

sweetness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 9, 2011)

yep you deff wanna do this right.. dont wanna screw anything up!


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 11, 2011)

No people use filters when placing the gear in vials...
OMG YOU GUYS NEED TO ASPERATE OR YOU CAN DIE.. YEAH DIE... NO FUCKING JOKE...
MASSIVE HEART ATTACK ALL THAT OIL IN YOUR VEINS AINT PASSING SHIT. 
Asperating isnt something to fear. Its easy pull back.. bloop bloop bloop air bubbles come up you say YEAH!! an inject...
Blood in your gear. some people say it makes it unsterile. Im too poor for all that . lol Ive been fine. 
And the whole circle swabbing.. Ive seen dozens of doctors circlularly swab.. Damn bastards lol I circle swab lol. Might have to change it up now lol.


----------



## Beef-Master (Oct 11, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> No people use filters when placing the gear in vials...
> OMG YOU GUYS NEED TO ASPERATE OR YOU CAN DIE.. YEAH DIE... NO FUCKING JOKE...
> MASSIVE HEART ATTACK ALL THAT OIL IN YOUR VEINS AINT PASSING SHIT.
> Asperating isnt something to fear. Its easy pull back.. bloop bloop bloop air bubbles come up you say YEAH!! an inject...
> ...


 
How is injecting YOUR OWN blood in YOUR OWN body not sterile?


----------



## Beef-Master (Oct 11, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I started drawing with a filter needle and it seems like the gear is stronger when I draw without the filter. Anyone know if the filter traps some of the hormone?


 
No a filter needle is not "trapping hormone". You only need a filter needle when using amps to make sure you dont shoot small glass particles anyhow.


----------



## Beef-Master (Oct 11, 2011)

delcapone said:


> good read, ive been hittin my glutes and delts for years , startin to build scar tissue, i heard alot of stories about hittin nerves and such that im a little scared to hit my quads, seems like a sensative area too, is it painful in the quads?


 
Quads for many are the most painful by far.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 12, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> No a filter needle is not "trapping hormone". You only need a filter needle when using amps to make sure you dont shoot small glass particles anyhow.


I use it to catch the crystals when ugl starts to crash.


----------



## Beef-Master (Oct 12, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I use it to catch the crystals when ugl starts to crash.


 
Why not resuspend the hormone crystalzing instead? by heating it then adding some BB/Oil if needed... better than wasting it right?


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 13, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> Why not resuspend the hormone crystalzing instead? by heating it then adding some BB/Oil if needed... better than wasting it right?


I do that with the last shot because I don't like to heat the whole thing.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 15, 2011)

How many times can you use the same needle before you need a new one?


----------



## getbig101 (Oct 15, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> How many times can you use the same needle before you need a new one?



i would only use it once. i use two when i pin. one to draw and one to inject. dont forget the pin gets dull quick and might cause some pain after a few uses IMO


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice post except the part about drugs which I don't want to know. I'm wondering what people thing about circular VS same side motion with the cotton swab. I've been doing it circular like most videos show. This post is the first time I've read about a non circular motion.


----------



## USMC (Oct 24, 2011)

Figure'd I would chime in, wife is a nurse and does all my pin's, I used to do my own but hey when you have a nurse on hand why not? lol

Anyways she did something that I've never seen done before and than explained why and figure'd it could help guys out. She would inject a little bit of air into the vial prior to drawing out the test or tren. Said equal amounts help with when you get low because of the vacumn inside the vial. If anyone has noticed it gets harder to draw the lower your liquid gets this is why.

Hope it helps.


----------



## gamma (Oct 24, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> How many times can you use the same needle before you need a new one?



REALLY!!!!    COM OOOOOON  MAN


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

very informative thread prince


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

I only use a pin once, and trash it. no need to worry about contamination and the cost of pins is hardly nothing


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

great article tons of info


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2011)

USMC said:


> Figure'd I would chime in, wife is a nurse and does all my pin's, I used to do my own but hey when you have a nurse on hand why not? lol
> 
> Anyways she did something that I've never seen done before and than explained why and figure'd it could help guys out. She would inject a little bit of air into the vial prior to drawing out the test or tren. Said equal amounts help with when you get low because of the vacumn inside the vial. If anyone has noticed it gets harder to draw the lower your liquid gets this is why.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I do the same thing I inject the same amount of air into the vial for the amount of oil I'm drawing out. Thats good info right there. those are the small things we forget about that some new folks could use.


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Safety first!


----------



## SoCalLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for the tips brah


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> How many times can you use the same needle before you need a new one?



No way I would do that. I use to cycle years ago and just by using the same needle to draw and inject with. It would give me some serious painful lumps. I later figured out it was from the rubber stoppers. Bacteria can be a MF'r. Needles are cheap dude!


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone. stop and make sure you only are using a needle once


----------



## Alda (Feb 8, 2012)

Very informative


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

good post


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

great post


----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Good read


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

great stuff.


----------



## mattyn69 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good read


----------



## Riles (Mar 15, 2012)

good info, thank you


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2012)

I was just reading on another forum, and it states: to numb the area with ice, then your alcohol pad and have heating pad or something warm, when using an oil base product.  In particular, this was advised when using EQ.  The absorbtion of the oil to the muscle is then thinning out the oil with the heat and the numb is to make the injection less painful.

Another issue they were discussing was to draw your syringe needle with one and not the same for you injections, because of the rubber on the vial dulls the needle and to have another needle for your injection.

Just thought I would share some other bber's advice.

good luck!


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive been injecting into my shaft... it's a muscle, is that considered intramuscular?


----------



## sofock (Sep 18, 2012)

Is that site for steroids? If you shot yourself in the abs or pecs with winstrol, would that work?


----------



## Ebbe (Jan 13, 2013)

Good info


----------



## robono (Jan 16, 2013)

Is shafting the same as sharting?


----------



## kcambrose88 (Jul 5, 2013)

*alcohol kills by penetrating the cell wall*

and it uses water to help it pass through ergo 70% isopropyl works better than 90%


----------



## kcambrose88 (Jul 5, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Ive been injecting into my shaft... it's a muscle, is that considered intramuscular?



yes it absolutely is. and while youre at the gym you should walk around with a ten pound plate on your shaft.


----------



## Jayluna (Jul 30, 2013)

Very helpful! Thanks bro


----------



## bobaflexx (Nov 26, 2013)

i had a buddy in high school get an infection in his glutes from pinning.  idk exactly what happened but he is missing half of his butt now


----------



## antigravity (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome post..


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

I have seen and heard some crazy stories about injecting over the years.


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

I had one guy tell me he would get the shower real hot and steamy then inject himself in the shower.   LOL


----------



## Yuki SRHealth (Nov 14, 2018)

A good thread, very practical


----------



## solidassears (Nov 14, 2018)

I like to alternate left and right quads; it's a bid muscle and easy to see what you're doing. Stretch the skin tight using two fingers, jab in between your fingers, when the pin in all the way in, withdraw just a little to make sure you're not in a blood vessel; no blood, inject. That procedure seems to reduce any PIP to nothing and works well for me.


----------



## Urban2017 (Mar 28, 2019)

*so helpful dear*



solidassears said:


> I like to alternate left and right quads; it's a bid muscle and easy to see what you're doing. Stretch the skin tight using two fingers, jab in between your fingers, when the pin in all the way in, withdraw just a little to make sure you're not in a blood vessel; no blood, inject. That procedure seems to reduce any PIP to nothing and works well for me.


so helpful


----------

